
Is it time to shut Twitter down? - imartin2k
https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/06/thinking-the-unthinkable-is-it-time-to-shut-twitter-down/
======
lkerrekfjk
A simple approach to that problem is to stop using Twitter. I don't have
Twitter account nor a Facebook account, nor I read any news or content
originating from these services.

Nobody forces anybody to use these services or rely on them in anyway. The
author himself has a Twitter account. So if he really disagree with Twitter
content why doesn't he close it? Facebook, Twitter and Google are in the
influence business, they sell eyeballs to the highest bidder, that's their
product. Every decision they will make is to pursue that goal. If you despise
these platforms, then why are you using them?

This article is quite emotional, and quite hypocritical at the same time. Yes
people spread bullshit, and no, nobody is forced to pay attention to that in
anyway.

~~~
hkmurakami
Well fwiw we do ban gambling in most jurisdictions, and many internet services
have adopted the gambling industry's tactics for user addiction. So it's not
entirely without precedent I would think.

~~~
lkerrekfjk
> Well fwiw we do ban gambling in most jurisdictions, and many internet
> services have adopted the gambling industry's tactics for user addiction. So
> it's not entirely without precedent I would think.

What do you with the government would ban exactly?

------
CodeTheInternet
When terrorists call one another, do we shut down AT&T? After 9/11, do we shut
down AA and United? They are the medium not the problem.

